# ATA RAID controller ITE8212

## duplin

I can not figure this out.  

I have an IT8212 that I'm using on old hardware to put on an 80 gig drive.  The ITE BIOS is setup and look like it recognizes my drive.  I'm not using the RAID just as an IDE interface.  I've done the changes in the howto.  Changed the Kconfig and Makefile in the scsi kernel directory.  Oh kernel 2.6.8.  

Here is lspci:

0000:00:08.0 RAID bus controller: Integrated Technology Express, Inc. IT/ITE8212 Dual channel ATA RAID controller (PCI version seems to be IT8212, embedded seems (rev 11)

Here is modprobe -l part:

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/scsi/sd_mod.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/scsi/iteraid.ko

But I get no /dev/sda!!!!!!

dmesg is wrong......

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

It is suppose to say more than subsystem initialized.

Any help in any direction would be greatly appreciated.

----------

## criis

Try posting output from dmesg. Are you sure it's supposed to be called sda?

----------

## carpman

 *duplin wrote:*   

> I can not figure this out.  
> 
> I have an IT8212 that I'm using on old hardware to put on an 80 gig drive.  The ITE BIOS is setup and look like it recognizes my drive.  I'm not using the RAID just as an IDE interface.  I've done the changes in the howto.  Changed the Kconfig and Makefile in the scsi kernel directory.  Oh kernel 2.6.8.  
> 
> Here is lspci:
> ...

 

I have had ITE raid working fine with 2.6.7 but now when i  try and build for 2.6.8 there is an eror displayed when kernel is compliling,  missed exactly what is was but something about kernel not doing it this way any more try something, of course it did not say something else but i missed what it was.

This could also be your problem!

----------

## duplin

I am getting a warning when compiling....

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/iteraid.o

In file included from drivers/scsi/iteraid.c:259:

drivers/scsi/hosts.h:1:2: warning: #warning "This file is obsolete, please use <scsi/scsi_host.h> instead"

drivers/scsi/iteraid.c: In function `itedev_open':

drivers/scsi/iteraid.c:5579: warning: `MOD_INC_USE_COUNT' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:555)

drivers/scsi/iteraid.c: In function `itedev_close':

drivers/scsi/iteraid.c:5816: warning: `MOD_DEC_USE_COUNT' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:567)

drivers/scsi/iteraid.c: At top level:

drivers/scsi/iteraid.c:4666: warning: `IdeMediaStatus' defined but not used

----------

## carpman

Have you tried the mm-sources as they have a different ITE patch that sees drives as ide not scsi as the official one does.

----------

## mr666white

Ok a slight hijacking:

I need to get the following supported in a kernel:

An IT8212 Ide controller (I don't intend to run any raiding on it, just add another few big disks to the box) I presume I need the iteraid module.

Reiser4 - I cannot do without this on my box as my / partition is reiser4

System is a Athalon 800 Mhz on a VIA mobo, other hardware is not a problem.

I am currently using the 2.6.8-ck6 kernel very happily apart from the iteraid porblems.

I've tried the 2.6.9 nitro 2 kernel and a) its horribly unstable, b) I cant find the option for the iteraid module, despite the website claiming to have it.

Thanks in advance

Mr White

----------

## carpman

 *mr666white wrote:*   

> Ok a slight hijacking:
> 
> I need to get the following supported in a kernel:
> 
> An IT8212 Ide controller (I don't intend to run any raiding on it, just add another few big disks to the box) I presume I need the iteraid module.
> ...

 

You can either patch the kernel with file from ITE or use mm-source which has it in.

Depending on what patch is in the kernel it will be in different place, the ITE patch is under scsi, i beleive that the mm patch is under IDE.

In fstab the ITE is scsi and with MM i beleive it is scsi.

Do a search for other ITE threads for info on patching.

----------

## duplin

Where is the patch on the mm source (in the IDE section)?  I don't see anything ITEXX in there.

Thanks,

Jim

----------

## carpman

 *duplin wrote:*   

> Where is the patch on the mm source (in the IDE section)?  I don't see anything ITEXX in there.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jim

 

not sure as i don't use mm-source but this might help

http://escargot.icehouse.net/mediawiki/index.php/ITE8212

----------

## Pepek

 *duplin wrote:*   

> Where is the patch on the mm source (in the IDE section)?  I don't see anything ITEXX in there.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jim

 

This patch is in -mm for kernel 2.6.8.1, but for kernel 2.6.9 now this patch is include in 2.6.9-acX.

Cheers.  :Cool: 

----------

## duplin

It worked.  Thanks Pepek.  It took me a while to get the bios setting right so I didn't get a kernel panic, but finally got it going.  The problem is I bought this card so that I could see the whole 80 Gig with the bios that I have, but it is still showing the 32G limit.  (I don't have the jumper set on my card).  I'm going to try to update the firmware on my card.  Wish me luck.  It will probably take me a couple of weeks.

 *Pepek wrote:*   

>  *duplin wrote:*   Where is the patch on the mm source (in the IDE section)?  I don't see anything ITEXX in there.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jim 
> ...

 

----------

## pilx

Ok, I've got it working with only this patch applied on 2.6.9-nitro4, everything working great so far...   :Cool: 

----------

## carpman

 *pilx wrote:*   

> Ok, I've got it working with only this patch applied on 2.6.9-nitro4, everything working great so far...  

 

Does drive appear as hda or sda?

----------

## pilx

 *carpman wrote:*   

>  *pilx wrote:*   Ok, I've got it working with only this patch applied on 2.6.9-nitro4, everything working great so far...   
> 
> Does drive appear as hda or sda?

 

Drives appear as /dev/hd? since Alan's is a full IDE driver.

----------

## carpman

 *pilx wrote:*   

>  *carpman wrote:*    *pilx wrote:*   Ok, I've got it working with only this patch applied on 2.6.9-nitro4, everything working great so far...   
> 
> Does drive appear as hda or sda? 
> 
> Drives appear as /dev/hd? since Alan's is a full IDE driver.

 

ok. makes it bit tricker to try out cause if it don't work then i am shagged and won't be able change fstab back with out lot of hassle.

Going to be doing a fresh install on new disks soon so may try it then, what sort of speeds are you getting?

Are you using the ITE raid feature or linux raid or just plan ide single drive setup?

What arch you using? my new install is not just for new disk but to do 64bit install so would like to know it works with that.

cheers

----------

## pilx

 *carpman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ok. makes it bit tricker to try out cause if it don't work then i am shagged and won't be able change fstab back with out lot of hassle.
> 
> 

 

Yep!

 *carpman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Going to be doing a fresh install on new disks soon so may try it then, what sort of speeds are you getting?
> 
> 

 

Can't give you relevant figures since fast disks are connected to the other controllers...

 *carpman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Are you using the ITE raid feature or linux raid or just plan ide single drive setup?
> 
> 

 

Plain ide, I've read somewhere that ITE raid's performance is worst than Linux's software raid.

 *carpman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> What arch you using?
> 
> 

 

AthlonXP 2800+ Barton on a Gigabyte GA-7N400Pro2 with 2 x WD Caviar 80GB SATA on RAID0 plus some other IDE drives w/o raid0 (30GB & 15GB on nforce, 8GB & 6GB on ITE), an NVidia 5200 FX w/ 128M, 2 x 512MB DDR 400, and some other goodies...

I can't say performance is good, I see a 20% loss on hdparm -tT /dev/md1 compared to my previous kernel (was a 2.6.8.1-love1 with iteraid) but could be just 2.6.9 or nitro patchset, so my next step will be putting Alan's driver on 2.6.8.1-love1 and try it out.

Also I've just found that cko-sources comes with Alan's driver so maybe I'll give it a try too.

I definitely don't want to go back to iteraid.

----------

## carpman

Cheers, i was looking through the patch comments and it was said that it was quite  a descent controller in smart mode, which i beleive is controller raid.

I have to have it setup as controller raid as i have a little used, games, win2k partitions.

My mb has 2 Nvidia sata channels plus 2 silicon sata channels so will probably do away with ITE channels when i get around to getting some sata drives.

----------

## Tronic

0000==Hopefully this o00ne work0000s... You know, I am having 000====/some/ iss00000000000000000000ues on the cko3 iteraid...00000

(suspended all disk activity)

Does anyone have a clue of how exactly a SCSI/IDE driver can generate fake keypresses? This is quite wicked. It's also quite strange that no disk corruption seems to occur, even though it clearly is misbehaving...

----------

## Tronic

And no, it does not work against 2.6.10-pre3-mm1

```

  CC      drivers/ide/pci/cmd64x.o

  CC      drivers/ide/pci/it8212.o

drivers/ide/pci/it8212.c: In function `it8212_dma_begin':

drivers/ide/pci/it8212.c:332: warning: implicit declaration of function `__ide_dma_begin'

drivers/ide/pci/it8212.c: In function `init_hwif_it8212':

drivers/ide/pci/it8212.c:580: error: structure has no member named `ide_dma_begin'

make[3]: *** [drivers/ide/pci/it8212.o] Error 1

```

----------

## Tronic

Doesn't work against vanilla either. Are there any WORKING IT8212 patches for 00000000000002.6.10-pre*?

----------

## Tronic

Works fine with 2.6.9-cko3 :)

----------

## Master One

I just tried to install the new development-sources 2.6.10-r1 on a machine with an ITE8212 IDE controller. Patching the kernel sources with iteraid.patch went fine without any problems, but it does not compile:

```
In Datei, eingefügt von drivers/scsi/iteraid.c:250:

drivers/scsi/hosts.h:1:2: Warnung: #warning "This file is obsolete, please use <scsi/scsi_host.h> instead"

drivers/scsi/iteraid.c: In Funktion »itedev_open«:

drivers/scsi/iteraid.c:5580: error: `MOD_INC_USE_COUNT' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/scsi/iteraid.c:5580: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

drivers/scsi/iteraid.c:5580: error: for each function it appears in.)

drivers/scsi/iteraid.c: In Funktion »itedev_close«:

drivers/scsi/iteraid.c:5817: error: `MOD_DEC_USE_COUNT' undeclared (first use in this function)

distcc[16974] ERROR: compile drivers/scsi/iteraid.c on localhost failed

make[2]: *** [drivers/scsi/iteraid.o] Fehler 1

make[1]: *** [drivers/scsi] Fehler 2

make: *** [drivers] Fehler 2
```

It seems it's time for new iteraid files.

Anyone knows, it someone is already working on it? (I am not a coder myself, I'm just a user)

----------

## Master One

BTW I do not understand, why ITE8212 support still didn't make it into the kernel. That controller is a pretty piece of standard-hardware.

----------

## goofus

you can try the ac patch. worked for me.

----------

## Master One

ac patch?

Please give me some more info, never heard of this patch before. It's been quite some time, I used that old iteraid.patch over and over again since kernel 2.6.8.

----------

## goofus

www.kernel.org

its a patch for the kernel. the ac patch has it821x support. you need to recompile the kernel and put the it support in. somewhere in the ide menu is the option. just look with menuconfig.  :Smile: 

----------

## Master One

Does it work the same way, as the former iteraid.patch?

That one lets it show up in the SCSI -> ATA RAID menu, and the drives are named as scsi-drives then (so /dev/sdX).

Or will this ac patch have the drives on the ITE8212 controller show up as real IDE-drives (so /dev/hdX)?

It's a remote file-server with 3 pcs. ITE8212 controllers servering 6 pcs. 250 GB IDE HDDs as a 1.25 TB softraid-5, so if I reboot that machine over ssh, there is no way back, if it does not work right from the beginning.

----------

## goofus

its ide i think. (i didnt make a raid. i have just two hdds and they show up as ide.)

edit: for me it did work right away. after making the kernel and activate the support and reboot the other hdd did show up.

----------

## Q-Fireball

Well I also bought this card, because there where a lot HOWTOs for this Controller and everybody said its working. And after a while I found a good how-to that worked for me. So I get it working as 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> That one lets it show up in the SCSI -> ATA RAID menu, and the drives are named as scsi-drives then (so /dev/sdX).
> 
> 

 

on the Kernel 2.6.9-gentoo-r13. So what I want to know is the ac patch better? On the HOWTO side that I found 

http://www.passys.nl/tips/ite_kernel_image_compile.txt

they only write you need the patch for the Kernel 2.6.10, but not if its better to run it as a real IDE-drives (so /dev/hdX)?  :Sad: 

----------

## Master One

 *goofus wrote:*   

> you can try the ac patch. worked for me.

 

Didn't work out for that file-server.

At first I tried to manually apply the ac8 patch to development-sources-2.6.10-r1, but during reboot the system just hang (not related to the IT821X matter), the same happened after emerging ac-sources.

I tried to extract the IT821X patch from the huge 2.6.10-ac8 patchfile, but this does not seem to be possible (too many changes, after messing arround the whole morning, I gave up after not beeing able to resolve some ide_dma_start missing/messup).

As it's a file-server, I am also not really in the mood, to install ~x86 marked sources.

Is there no other alternative? I just need the IT821X support on 2.6.10 sources, nothing else.

----------

## Q-Fireball

Hi, why do you have to use the kernel 2.6.10? Anyway did you tried to download the vanilla kernel2.6.10 with the ac8 patch from http://kernel.org ? But even if its still not working just try the Howto that I posted and use the Kernel 2.6.9! Because for me it workes just fine!

----------

## Master One

 *Q-Fireball wrote:*   

> Hi, why do you have to use the kernel 2.6.10? Anyway did you tried to download the vanilla kernel2.6.10 with the ac8 patch from http://kernel.org ? But even if its still not working just try the Howto that I posted and use the Kernel 2.6.9! Because for me it workes just fine!

 

I don't want to miss the improvements on latest stable kernel sources, so there is no point on sticking with 2.6.9, if I can get everything working on 2.6.10.

2.6.10-ac8 didn't work on my machine, it just did not proceed after the "INIT: ...something... 2.84" line appeared on screen (can't remember that line in detail at the moment). No idea why, the computer was not frozen, I still could press buttons on the keyboard, but it did not proceed with the boot, and no error message was shown.

Your howto is not of help concerning kernel 2.6.10, and I have it working with the iteraid.patch on 2.6.9, so that's not the point.

I just need a simple way to patch the development-sources-2.6.10-r1 with the IT821X part, so without applying the whole ac8 megapatch, I only need the IT821X support, nothing else.

----------

## Tronic

I've been running 2.6.10-cko*. They have the patch installed and working. The new patch is under IDE, not under SCSI like the older patch (which has major issues).

----------

## Master One

You mean ck-sources?

They are also masked "~x86".

I just need the IT821X patch to implement it into the plain development-sources-2.6.10-r1.

Is there no other way, than to install a whole patchset?

----------

## Tronic

The /easiest/ way is to install entire patchset. The separate patches are seldom quickly (or at all) updated for new kernel versions, but patchsets are.

CK does not include the IT821x patch. CKO is a separate high quality patch for which there unfortunately is no ebuild (that I know of). It's available from  http://kem.p.lodz.pl/~peter/cko/

----------

## Master One

Damned, I'd prefer a kernel, that is in portage, and in best case marked "x86" (without "~").

The old iteraid.patch was easy to apply to new development-sources (well, for pre-2.6.10), that's why I thought there is something similar for this new IT821X patch.

Any idea, what other sources contain that patch?

Do mm-sources have it?

----------

## wolfbite_aus

CK does not include the IT821x patch. CKO is a separate high quality patch for which there unfortunately is no ebuild (that I know of). It's available from  http://kem.p.lodz.pl/~peter/cko/[/quote]

dload full cko-3 patch

emerge developement-sources

ln /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-r1 linux

run patch

edit /usr/src/linux/Makefile and change

 VERSION = 2

 PATCHLEVEL = 6

 SUBLEVEL = 10

 EXTRAVERSION =-cko3 to =-r1

compile

the kernel compiled clean (no errors)

had errors doing the modules, but noticed it was on hardware I didnt have

so I removed the offending hardware modules (had to do it a few times)

but WORKED and NO ERRORS  :Smile: 

shows up as /dev/hdg on mine

have also used the ORG ite source copied to the kernel and compiled 2.6.8 series worked every time (but not the way how THEY tell you)

and shows up as /dev/sda#

what are the MAJOR issues about the org drivers?

BUT i STILL just want a straight patch to compile with ANY kernel.

----------

## Tronic

Correct way:

1. download linux-2.6.10.tar.bz2 from your local Gentoo mirror (it's under distfiles) or from kernel.org

2. download patch-2.6.10-cko3.bz2 from CKO website

3. cd /usr/src/linux

4. tar jxvf linux-2.6.10.tar.bz2

5. ln -sf linux-2.6.10 linux

6. cd linux

7. bzcat patch-2.6.10-cko3.bz2 | patch -p1

If you have old config available in /proc/config.gz:

8. zcat /proc/config.gz > .config

9. make oldconfig

10. make menuconfig

11. make

12. make modules_install

13. copy the kernel under boot partition and setup GRUB to use it

Then re-emerge all kernel modules you had installed (emerge nvidia-kernel) and reboot.

----------

## Faust_

 *Master One wrote:*   

> Damned, I'd prefer a kernel, that is in portage, and in best case marked "x86" (without "~").
> 
> The old iteraid.patch was easy to apply to new development-sources (well, for pre-2.6.10), that's why I thought there is something similar for this new IT821X patch.
> 
> Any idea, what other sources contain that patch?
> ...

 

my patch for gentoo-dev-sources (linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r5) based on AC9 IT821X

post in french section

work for me and no error

```

dmesg

IT8212: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:01:0c.0

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:0c.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

IT8212: chipset revision 16

it821x: controller in pass through mode.

IT8212: 100% native mode on irq 11

    ide2: BM-DMA at 0xc400-0xc407, BIOS settings: hde:pio, hdf:pio

it821x: Revision 0x10, workarounds activated.

    ide3: BM-DMA at 0xc408-0xc40f, BIOS settings: hdg:pio, hdh:pio

it821x: Revision 0x10, workarounds activated.

Probing IDE interface ide2...

hde: WDC WD400BB-75CAA0, ATA DISK drive

ide2 at 0xb410-0xb417,0xb802 on irq 11

hde: max request size: 128KiB

hde: Host Protected Area detected.

        current capacity is 78125000 sectors (40000 MB)

        native  capacity is 78125040 sectors (40000 MB)

hde: Host Protected Area disabled.

hde: 78125040 sectors (40000 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hde: cache flushes not supported

 /dev/ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p3

Probing IDE interface ide3...

```

```

hdparm

/dev/hde:

 Timing buffered disk reads:  140 MB in  3.01 seconds =  46.49 MB/sec

/dev/hde:

 Model=WDC WD400BB-75CAA0, FwRev=16.06V16, SerialNo=WD-WMA8H3719682

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec SpinMotCtl Fixed DTR>5Mbs FmtGapReq }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=57600, SectSize=600, ECCbytes=40

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=2048kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=78125000

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: device does not report version:

 * signifies the current active mode

```

ps : sorry for my english   :Embarassed: 

----------

## wolfbite_aus

 *Tronic wrote:*   

> Correct way:
> 
> 1. download linux-2.6.10.tar.bz2 from your local Gentoo mirror (it's under distfiles) or from kernel.org
> 
> 2. download patch-2.6.10-cko3.bz2 from CKO website
> ...

 

org tried all that, but kept hiccuping 

have the things I get told to try never work 

moral is get it working first nomatter WHICH way  :Smile: 

worry later if best way  :Smile: 

----------

## wolfbite_aus

[quote="Faust_"] *Master One wrote:*   

> 
> 
> my patch for gentoo-dev-sources (linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r5) based on AC9 IT821X
> 
> post in french section
> ...

 

thanks

worked for me  :Smile: 

and in linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r6  :Smile: 

so is this patch generic to work in most kernels?

----------

## gimpel

 *duplin wrote:*   

> It worked.  Thanks Pepek.  It took me a while to get the bios setting right so I didn't get a kernel panic, but finally got it going.  The problem is I bought this card so that I could see the whole 80 Gig with the bios that I have, but it is still showing the 32G limit.  (I don't have the jumper set on my card).  I'm going to try to update the firmware on my card.  Wish me luck.  It will probably take me a couple of weeks.
> 
> 

 

just got that card working with vv_e4 sources and Faust_'s patch (thx for that!) and DAMN...

fresh new 120gig maxtor and mkfs.reiserfs tells me 32gig...

duplin, have you already any solutions, links, tips etc? as far as i know the controller should support disks of ANY sice.... 32gig is useless, it's even like a bit pain in the a**

[edit]

ok, this has nothing to do with the controller, nor with the driver, but with that damn maxtor disk, even it is jumpered right, the cap limit doesn't get unlocked. i'll have to flash maxblast3 on it :/

never buy a maxtor!!! never!

it's about 10°C warmer than my samsung, even it is not in use...  and it's filled with samsung chips ...lol

----------

## Master One

Thank's a lot, Faust_

Your patch did it! I finally had the time to update that fileserver, it's now running with development-sources-2.6.10-r1 and the patch applied well.

All drives are now recognized as real IDE drives (/dev/hdX), so hdparm can configure them all properly, and this way it even gives about 10 MB/sec more throughput than before (with the iteraid.patch for having these drives as /dev/sdX)!

Have a look: 

```
/dev/md6:

 Timing cached reads:   1804 MB in  2.00 seconds = 901.69 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  240 MB in  3.01 seconds =  79.69 MB/sec
```

That's absolutely wonderfull (of course it is, it's a 1.25 TB softraid-5 with 6 pcs. 250GB Maxtor Maxline Plus II IDE drives   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## Q-Fireball

@Master One

I finally trade the nitro source, it is patched with the ac patch and for me it worked. A kernel 2.6.10 just out of the box with the ite driver. So next time you might want to try it.

----------

## carpman

Hello, i would like to try this patch instead of current ite one but am reluctant as it would mean changing fstab, currently it uses sda* and this patch uses hda*.

Question, if i just changed the fstab entries sda for hda and rebooted with new kernel and patch would it work?

If it fails i would be knackered, beleive that not even knoppix could allow me access to correct fstab.

----------

## wolfbite_aus

example try this  :Smile: 

as you can see, depending on which kernel I boot up the others fail (just get error message ignore)

the 2.6.8 patch I used ORG ite

2.6.10 I used french patch

2.6.10 cko I used vinilla with cko3 patch

2.6.10 nitro2 im using the umm b3 version

I dont use raid (yet) but with 2 roms and 3 drives I NEED the ata part

#depending which kernel loads up, one will work, the other fail

#2.6.10-nitro2

/dev/ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part1  /mnt/win_e      auto    

users,umask=0   0 0

/dev/ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part2  /mnt/win_f      auto    users,umask=0   0 0

/dev/ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part3  /mnt/win_g      auto    users,umask=0   0 0

#2.6.10-r1 cko it8212f

/dev/hdg1               /mnt/win_e      auto            users,umask=0   0 0

/dev/hdg2               /mnt/win_f      auto            users,umask=0   0 0

/dev/hdg3               /mnt/win_g      auto            users,umask=0   0 0

#2.6.8-gentoo-r10 it8212f

/dev/sda1               /mnt/win_e      auto            users,umask=0   0 0

/dev/sda2               /mnt/win_f      auto            users,umask=0   0 0

/dev/sda3               /mnt/win_g      auto            users,umask=0   0 0

----------

## wolfbite_aus

just to confirm if not obvious,

ALL are in the 1 /etc/fstab

----------

## carpman

 *wolfbite_aus wrote:*   

> just to confirm if not obvious,
> 
> ALL are in the 1 /etc/fstab

 

Yes.

I am using the raid setup, have had a thought though  :Smile: 

What if i duplicate the fstab entries and change duplicates to hda* and still keep the sda entries, that way if hda fails i can still go back to sda, i know i will get lots of errors on boot but at least i will be able to boot to working system to sort any problems out.

----------

## wolfbite_aus

I'm holding off raid at the moment (reliability over speed) until my next major upgrade (or new box  :Smile: 

also all those drives  :Smile: 

hopefully everything will be worked out to a standard module by then.

----------

## Lion

I'm running development-sources 2.6.10, which I patched myself with iteraid and reiser4 patches. Runs flawlessly. 

I have no idea anymore where I got these patches, but I will send them gladly to anyone who is interested.

----------

## AceOfAces_TS

Does this patch work with 2.6.11?

[Edit] Well It patches without errors now to see if it boots [/Edit]

[Edit2] Everything seems to work, no problems at all [/Edit2]

----------

## wolfbite_aus

 *wolfbite_aus wrote:*   

> I'm holding off raid at the moment (reliability over speed) until my next major upgrade (or new box 
> 
> also all those drives 
> 
> hopefully everything will be worked out to a standard module by then.

 

Well I decided it was time to give the raid option a try

the ata or pass through mode has always worked in most kernels since 2.6.7 

so far the the speed increase has gone org hdparm 46 to only 56  :Sad: 

far as i'm concerned, thats not enough speed increase over reliability

(also I have found onboard sound suxs compared to add in card, and onboard video suxs tooooo  :Sad: 

the rest of the boards are usually very good (current ga-7n400 pro 2) last 2 boards where epox& winfast nforce boards too)

CANT upgrade the ITE 8212 bios (tried, and its mentioned on google too)

so looks like I should of waited for the next board  :Sad:   :Smile: 

Going back to ata mode (works and I'm running 4 hd, 1 cd, 1dvd soo need the extra ide's)

has anyone else managed to get raid going (WITH THIS BOARD) and better speed?

----------

## 221175l32226

So I'm finally running ac-sources and the controller gets recognized fine and I can acces my drives  :Cool: 

Still I get those funny error messages 

```
ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdg: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdg: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }
```

apparently it always tries to run in smart mode, which I don't want to use (software raid5 instead). So how do I set it to run in pass through mode??? Do I need special kernel parameters?

----------

## Tarch

Hi all,

I have GA-7N400 Pro2 motherboard, I have tried to install gentoo 2005.0 but the kernel doesn't include drivers for the raid controller (so I cannot view disks and consequently install system) someone have ideas?

Bye!

P.S. Sorry for my english!  :Sad: 

----------

## carpman

I did have MB with ITE but have now passed it on because of this, not too bad once you get it running until you need to boot from livecd for some sort of repair to system.

As to your question how to install, stick an old drive on one of the normail ide channels and then do the install, stage 1/3 is my fav method, make sure you use mm-source kernel  as this driver already in it.

Once basic install is done boot to new systema and you will be able to see drives/raid array on ITE, do partions and then copy over the exiting install editing fstab, grub etc to new drive setup. now shutdown and disconenct ide drive so just left with ITE and reboot.

I would make sure you have grub boot disk just in case you got drive id wrong, double check you fstab taking into acount that when normal ide drive is install it will affect how ITE drives appear to grub and system (fstab), the mm-source show ITE drives as hda but if you try ITE driver it show them as sda, don't think ITE driver works with new kernel so would advice mm-sources for now.

That should get you up and running but in the long term a livecd with ITE support is a must in case of system down time.

----------

## VinnieNZ

I can confrim that the below patch works faultlessly for me on Gentoo patched kernel's 2.6.11 up to version r6 at the moment (am just compiling r7 now).

As already posted, this is found in a French thread about the same driver:

http://faustgentoo.free.fr/Patch/IT821X_AC9_2.6.11-gentoo-r4.patch

For non-french speakers - 

Make sure your /usr/src/linux points at the right kernel version then copy the above patch into /usr/src/linux

cd into /usr/src/linux and type the below:

```
patch -p1 < IT821X_AC9_2.6.11-gentoo-r4.patch
```

Enable the driver under Device Drivers > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL Support > Generic PCI bus-master DMA support > IT821X IDE support

ITE Driver should now work in ATA only mode.

----------

## amigabill

 *VinnieNZ wrote:*   

> I can confrim that the below patch works faultlessly for me on Gentoo patched kernel's 2.6.11 up to version r6 at the moment (am just compiling r7 now).
> 
> As already posted, this is found in a French thread about the same driver:
> 
> http://faustgentoo.free.fr/Patch/IT821X_AC9_2.6.11-gentoo-r4.patch
> ...

 

Using 2.6.11-r9 the patch seems to hang. Any updates for this? When should we expect to see this in the main kernel tree, as is indicated will happen at http://www.passys.nl/tips/ite_kernel_image_compile.txt

I'm having difficulty getting my 4 IDE devices to reach with the cables I have all on IDE1/2 in my Ahanix case. I must have boot HD on prinary and CD on secondary, and put my other 2 HDs on the Gigabyte on-board IT8212 ports as standard ATA, not RAID.

----------

## peegee

I can also confirm that this patch work with kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r9.

Using http://faustgentoo.free.fr/Patch/IT821X_AC9_2.6.11-gentoo-r4.patch

----------

## gschneider

Well, I've tested this driver with a lot of kernels by now.

linux-2.6.10-ac12

linux-2.6.11-ac1

linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11 (with patch above)

linux-2.6.12-rc1-love1

Everywhere I have the same problem.

When I compile it directly into the kernel it works fine (recognizing my already existing raid) but it assigns hda to it.

When I compile it as a module, as soon as I load it my computer locks up completely.

Last output from /var/log/messages (via tail on a ssh shell):

 *Quote:*   

> Jun 22 12:21:06 xxiii IT8212: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:08.0
> 
> Jun 22 12:21:06 xxiii ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11
> 
> Jun 22 12:21:06 xxiii IT8212: chipset revision 16
> ...

 

The last kernel I had this raid controller running fine with was 2.6.7 (love-sources too IIRC) with the original kernel module from the manufacturer.

Am I the only one having troubles with it?

----------

## monohouse

what version of the livecd has ITE support ? and/or 2.4 kernel ?

----------

